# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  जानिए आपका कंप्यूटर मेल है या फिमेल - एक मनोरंजन.

## onepolitician

*क्या आप को पता है आपका कंप्यूटर मेल है या फिमेल ?
नहीं ......
पता करे और आप को क्या पता चला. परिणाम बताये.*

----------


## onepolitician

:confused:  यह कीजिये......

1. Open Notepad
...
2. Type the following line in notepad: 

CreateObject("SAPI.SpVoice").Speak"I love you"

3. Save file to Desktop >> for the uninitiated - select all files (instead of saving as text files) >> as "computer_gender.vbs"

4. Run the file. (double click file)

If you hear a male voice, your pc is a boy  ;)

If you hear a female voice, your pc is a girl  :girl:

Cheers :clap:

----------


## onepolitician

यह बिलकुल मजेदार है यह कैसे होता है येभी बताऊंगा.
पर यहाँ अपने अपने कंप्यूटर की आवाज बताये.

----------


## onepolitician

यह safe है......................

----------


## love birds

> :confused:  यह कीजिये......
> 
> 1. Open Notepad
> ...
> 2. Type the following line in notepad: 
> 
> CreateObject("SAPI.SpVoice").Speak"I love you"
> 
> 3. Save file to Desktop >> for the uninitiated - select all files (instead of saving as text files) >> as "computer_gender.vbs"
> ...



भाईऊ साफ साफ बताओ की कैसे ओर किस नाम से फ़ाइल सेव करे कुछ समाज नहीं आया

----------


## ajau4u

हा हा हा बहुत ही मजेदार मेरा System तो मेल है .....रेपो+

----------


## onepolitician

> भाईऊ साफ साफ बताओ की कैसे ओर किस नाम से फ़ाइल सेव करे कुछ समाज नहीं आया




मित्र बहुत आसान है.
notepad खोले ओउर वह स्क्रिप्ट कॉपी करे.
फिर save as आप्शन मैं जाकर उसे computer_gender.vbs नाम से सेव 
करे.

----------


## onepolitician

> हा हा हा बहुत ही मजेदार मेरा System तो मेल है .....रेपो+


हा हा धन्यवाद मित्र....................

----------


## ajay jangra

हा-हा-हा मेरा फीमेल है मित्र|

----------


## onepolitician

> हा-हा-हा मेरा फीमेल है मित्र|


हा हा हा.... धन्यवाद बताने के लिए.

----------


## rb908

मेरा भी फेमाले है

----------


## hotfriendr

mera male hai. very good. repo kabul karo

----------


## Yadav

मेरा मेल है मित्र

----------


## onepolitician

> मेरा मेल है मित्र





> mera male hai. very good. repo kabul karo





> मेरा भी फेमाले है


हा हा हा बहुत ही मजेदार है
धन्यवाद आपका.

----------


## Saroz

*हीहीहीहीहीहीही!!!!

मेरी डार्लिंग फेमेल है...+++++रेपो...धन्यवाद मित्र... मनोरंजक है...*

----------


## love birds

> मित्र बहुत आसान है.
> notepad खोले ओउर वह स्क्रिप्ट कॉपी करे.
> फिर save as आप्शन मैं जाकर उसे computer_gender.vbs नाम से सेव 
> करे.


nahi hua aerror aa raha hai

----------


## meenarp1

दोस्त मेरा सिस्टम फी मेल है

----------


## onepolitician

> nahi hua aerror aa raha hai


जी देखिये.
प्रथम notepad ओपन करे.
फिर इस स्क्रिप्ट को कॉपी करे.
CreateObject("SAPI.SpVoice").Speak"I love you"

फिर  save as मैं जाकर उसे 
डेस्कटॉप पर सेव करे इस नाम से
computer_gender.व्ब्स

फिर नोतेपद बंद करे और डेस्कटॉप पर जाये.
और उस फाइल के ऊपर double क्लिक करे. आप के कंप्यूटर का speaker ओन रखना.

----------


## onepolitician

> दोस्त मेरा सिस्टम फी मेल है





> *हीहीहीहीहीहीही!!!!
> 
> मेरी डार्लिंग फेमेल है...+++++रेपो...धन्यवाद मित्र... मनोरंजक है...*


हा हा हा बहुत ही मजेदार है
धन्यवाद आपका...

----------


## rajgjsingh

my pc is male thanks and excellent




> :confused: यह कीजिये......
> 
> 1. Open Notepad
> ...
> 2. Type the following line in notepad: 
> 
> CreateObject("SAPI.SpVoice").Speak"I love you"
> 
> 3. Save file to Desktop >> for the uninitiated - select all files (instead of saving as text files) >> as "computer_gender.vbs"
> ...

----------


## love birds

female है ससुरा ..................

----------


## jackxx

mera female hai

----------


## onepolitician

> mera female hai





> female है ससुरा ..................





> my pc is male thanks and excellent


जी बहुत धन्यवाद् 
आज मैं बताऊंगा की ऐसे क्यों होता है.

----------


## niraj161

फिमेल है बड़े भाई मजा आ गया

----------


## onepolitician

Microsoft Sam is the default text-to-speech male voice in Microsoft Windows 2000 and Windows XP.

Beginning with Windows Vista and Windows 7, Microsoft Anna (female voice) is the default English voice.

In Windows 8, the upcoming version of Windows, there are three new client voices - Microsoft David (US male) and Hazel (UK female) and Zira (US female) which sound more natural than Microsoft Anna. Microsoft Anna is no longer included.


ऐसे होता है...............

----------


## Rockst@r

मेरा मेल हैं अब कोई फिमेल पे लाइन मारे गा .....................

----------


## onepolitician

हा हा हा हा....





> मेरा मेल हैं अब कोई फिमेल पे लाइन मारे गा .....................

----------


## ajau4u

> Microsoft Sam is the default text-to-speech male voice in Microsoft Windows 2000 and Windows XP.
> 
> Beginning with Windows Vista and Windows 7, Microsoft Anna (female voice) is the default English voice.
> 
> In Windows 8, the upcoming version of Windows, there are three new client voices - Microsoft David (US male) and Hazel (UK female) and Zira (US female) which sound more natural than Microsoft Anna. Microsoft Anna is no longer included.
> 
> 
> ऐसे होता है...............


जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र शुभ रात्रि......

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*ही ही ही मेरा female है रेपो काबुल करें*

----------


## onepolitician

> *ही ही ही मेरा female है रेपो काबुल करें*


धन्यवाद्....................!

----------


## nitin9935

अरे यार अब तो डेस्कटॉप और लैपटॉप को अलग अलग रखना पड़ेगा 

क्योंकि डेस्कटॉप मेल है और लैपटॉप फिमेल 

वर्ना कुछ दिनों बाद ........................................














मुझे टैबलेट नहीं खरीदना पड़ेगा ...........:pointlol:

----------


## itali

........हा हा हा .................बहूत अच्छे मित्र मेरा लैपटाप तो फीमले है ...............धन्यवाद

----------


## onepolitician

> ........हा हा हा .................बहूत अच्छे मित्र मेरा लैपटाप तो फीमले है ...............धन्यवाद


आपका बहुत,  धन्यवाद !

----------


## onepolitician

हा हा हा ....अब नोट की भी तयारी करलो...:rofl:




> अरे यार अब तो डेस्कटॉप और लैपटॉप को अलग अलग रखना पड़ेगा 
> 
> क्योंकि डेस्कटॉप मेल है और लैपटॉप फिमेल 
> 
> वर्ना कुछ दिनों बाद ........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## draculla

> female है ससुरा ..................


female ससुरा या ससुरी!!!!
हा हा हा हा हा हा 

मेरा तो male है :)

----------


## Rajeev

अपना कंप्यूटर भी मेल ही है ससुरा................!!!! :rofl:

----------


## fauji bhai

> :confused:  यह कीजिये......
> 
> 1. Open Notepad
> ...
> 2. Type the following line in notepad: 
> 
> CreateObject("SAPI.SpVoice").Speak"I love you"
> 
> 3. Save file to Desktop >> for the uninitiated - select all files (instead of saving as text files) >> as "computer_gender.vbs"
> ...


*मेरा कंप्यूटर एक अंग्रेजी बोलनेवाली लड़की है, अब मै इसपे कोईभी अंगत बात नहीं लिखूंगा. लड़की शरमा गई तो. चलना बंद कर देगी. 
धन्यवाद मित्र आपका. आपने इतना अच्छा और मजेदार सूत्र दिया.
*

----------


## fauji bhai

bahot achha sutra hai. Dhanyavad.

----------


## onepolitician

धन्यवाद् ! इस के पीछे का राज भी समज लीजिये ! 





> bahot achha sutra hai. Dhanyavad.

----------


## Abhitesh

:Tiranga: Aisa bologe kya aap, kharidna to padhega, kyun ki aap laptop ki bad pr aur computer ko table pr use karte ho.

----------


## Munneraja

> हा हा हा हा हा हा 
> 
> मेरा तो male है :)


बिलकुल 
अन्यथा नाम ड्रैकुली होता ....
:)

----------


## xman

मेरा लैपटॉप तो फिमेल है

----------


## ALBD10

> female है ससुरा ..................


आआआआआअ............   ससुरा नहीं ससुरी, हमरा कोम्पुतारवा ता फिमेल  है ससुरी

----------


## shahanshah

मेरा तो female है !अतिसुन्दर !

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_हा हा हा 
मेरा तो फीमेल है भाई ..._

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

racist thread haha

----------


## superidiotonline

> nahi hua aerror aa raha hai


Third Gender hoga.

----------

